# Look at new pictures of Gidget



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

I got some more pictures of Gidget today, she sorta of looks like she has corse fur, do you guys think so? Or is that just how fur looks when it's growing in? Anyone have any idea if she is considered Sable? She has lightend up alot. Oh has anyone on here ever shipped a pup before? Is it pretty safe? I am getting pretty nervous.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I don't know much about long coats, I have short hairs. But wanted to say Gidget is so cute! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie - she does look slightly coarse but this could change, I would say she will be fawn coloured that the dark will fade :wave:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

She's 100% Perfectly adorable! The coat does look a tiny bit coarse but it probably is just coz it's changing, and I think she'll loose the darkness and go fawn too. What a pretty little girl! I hope we get to see lots of her growing up


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

Isn't fawn blonde? I wasn't aware she could change THAT much?! I am confused....?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is such a lil cutie!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, fawn is a blondish colour, basically you can look at the hairs under the dark hairs to see what colour she'll predominantly be. You can especially see it in that first pic, I'm guessing her face especially will lighten up to be mostly this colour







which I took from that first pic, but hey, I could be wrong, I'm just saying this from what I've seen with Ruby and lots of other pups here and other places, I found it hard to believe at first too! lol. I'd imagine she'll have a little sprinkling of darker hair on the top of her back but I wouldnt exactly call it sabling. Here's a pic of Ruby at 12 weeks and you can see she had a lot of dark on her face like your girl but it's all but gone now (as you can see in the sig)










I'm no expert, lol, but I thought I'd have a shot at explaing coz you said you were confused. But Gidget could easily prove me wrong, lol, she's such a cutie though!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm i don't know what coarse means :? but gidget is a super cutie  

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

What a lil beauty...she looks quite like my Lulu!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i would say she is gold and white thats what my britney is and they look exactly the same colour! by the way she is adorable


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwww - love the 4th pic of her - soooooo cute


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

love the pix  
what does coarse mean?
star


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She is gorgeous!!!  

Coarse means the hair is not smooth and has a little bit of texture to it.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: The coarseness might change...Stinky's fur was like that and still has some coarsy patches but overall is really soft..feels like feathers!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi looks a little course but is so soft! looks can be decienving as far as color goes she is like chiwi and it's called fawn with black sabling. sometimes the black sabling stays but other times it disappears. chiwi's black mask might even fade with time too! they go through the craziest color changes!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She's beautiful and it just looks like puppy hair to me, most long haired puppies feel a bit coarse till they get their adult coats.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't know anything about long haired, but she sure is a cutie.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She is super cute!!

As for shipping you must make sure it is not over 85 either where she leaves or where her destination is or the airlines will not ship her. I only ship Delta they have a hour by hour weather check!! :wink: Where do you live and where is she being shipped from?


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i would say she is gold and white thats what my britney is and they look exactly the same colour! by the way she is adorable


Really?!?! Well I love Britneys color and I think she is adorable so that would be a nice blessing if she wound up the same color.

About shipping She is being shipped from Missouri and is coming here to FL when I first spoke with the breeder she explained that she would have to be shipped early in the AM and would probably get here at like 7am, I am guessing thats due to the heat.


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> Yeah, fawn is a blondish colour, basically you can look at the hairs under the dark hairs to see what colour she'll predominantly be. You can especially see it in that first pic, I'm guessing her face especially will lighten up to be mostly this colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I really appreciate this post it've very detailed and explains alot of things I didn't know :-D thank you!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think Gidget is so adorable. They don't ship puppies that young in cargo do they? I flew to pick up Auggie so I really don't know how they ship them :roll:


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

She will be 10wks when they ship her, if the vet ok's it. I wanted to fly to get her but it would cost $300 round trip.......  or else I soooo would. I am worried about having her shipped but I have backed myself into a corner.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

HOW CUTE!


----------

